# Broken Ebike any advice appreciated



## gggeorge (Apr 11, 2021)

My dad has recently got into MTB and bought a Specialised Levo sl and he tryed to unrestrict it. It worked for a bit then in the morning the bike would not switch on and not charge. He then decided to remove the chip and it still doesn’t work 🤦‍♂️ Is there any inpertucular problems that this may have caused or should I find him a ebike specialist to look at it? Thanks


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I think you just crossed a line here at MTBR. My understanding is that no talk about unrestricting an ebike is tolerated.

Hopefully this thread will get locked shortly...
=sParty


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

I’ve gone through two bags of popcorn waiting on this thread to blow up. I can’t believe it hasn’t got more responses. I don’t have anything to offer other than I wanna watch the show


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

What method/brand was used to modify it?


----------



## Squirrel in the Spokes (Apr 9, 2021)

Congratulations you now have a bike!


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

I know that testosterone makes us want more power, but doesn’t that bike have plenty of power from the factory? Why would you mess with it to begin with, or is that a pretty common hack with Ebikers?


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Because SL has the 35nm motor. Can’t blame anyone to want at least to match a Fausa motor or an Orbea Rise’s motor at 60nm.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Sir kayakalot said:


> I know that testosterone makes us want more power, but doesn't that bike have plenty of power from the factory? Why would you mess with it to begin with, or is that a pretty common hack with Ebikers?


I think it is. Kinda like buying a new off-road motorcycle and then immediately start making motor & exhaust mods to give it more boost. Doesn't matter how much it had... it's all about MOAR with some folks.
=sParty

P.S. Hopefully people have been reporting this thread for its violation of MTBR policy.


----------



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

Sparticus said:


> I think it is. Kinda like buying a new off-road motorcycle and then immediately start making motor & exhaust mods to give it more boost. Doesn't matter how much it had... it's all about MOAR with some folks.
> =sParty
> 
> P.S. Hopefully people have been reporting this thread for its violation of MTBR policy.


How exactly does this violate MTBRs policy. The crux of what he is asking is how to repair a Levo SL that no longer works.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ And why does it no longer work?


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

To answer your question, you'll need an ebike specialist. You don;t know if he fried a circuit, fried the motor, or tripped an anti-de-restrict HW/FW/SW flag hidden in the bike that made it self-brick (entirely possible).

We can only be peanut gallery here. Get a specialist.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Find ebike forum guidelines here.
=sParty


----------



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

Sparticus said:


> Find ebike forum guidelines here.
> =sParty


Read the rules. Again I saw nothing in the post encouraging or asking how to derestrict the Levo motor. In fact this thread could serve as a cautionary tale against modding the motor


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

So is it just an Urban Myth that you can’t talk about de-restricting an Ebike? I swear I’ve heard or read that before here. How do you do that? With a computer or do you do some Macgyver type stuff, pulling wires and soldering diodes out of hair curlers and use bubble gum wrappers to insulate certain parts? Were there any sparks or smoke? Details please


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

gggeorge said:


> My dad has recently got into MTB and bought a Specialised Levo sl and he tryed to unrestrict it. It worked for a bit then in the morning the bike would not switch on and not charge. He then decided to remove the chip and it still doesn't work ?‍♂ Is there any inpertucular problems that this may have caused or should I find him a ebike specialist to look at it? Thanks


Have you tried over at "emtb forum"


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Sir kayakalot said:


> So is it just an Urban Myth that you can't talk about de-restricting an Ebike? I swear I've heard or read that before here. How do you do that? With a computer or do you do some Macgyver type stuff, pulling wires and soldering diodes out of hair curlers and use bubble gum wrappers to insulate certain parts? Were there any sparks or smoke? Details please


One can buy derestriction dongles on Amazon.
=sParty


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

underblu said:


> Read the rules. Again I saw nothing in the post encouraging or asking how to derestrict the Levo motor. In fact this thread could serve as a cautionary tale against modding the motor


I'm sorry. Honestly, I am. Nothing against you. It's just that I've been on these forums for a long time and I know where this thread is going to go. I'm not interested in causing you trouble, just interested in keeping the hornets nest that's about to engulf & incriminate every ebiker with a shred of responsibility from getting stung. The quicker this thread gets locked, the better for all of us.
=sParty


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Sparticus said:


> One can buy derestriction dongles on Amazon.
> =sParty


I'll be dang. I learn something new everyday. Thanks for that


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Sir kayakalot said:


> I'll be dang. I learn something new everyday. Thanks for that


I'm afraid the lid to Pandora's box has blown off.
=sParty


----------



## bikeranzin (Oct 2, 2018)

Sparticus said:


> One can buy derestriction dongles on Amazon.
> =sParty


Speaking for a friend&#8230; right?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

bikeranzin said:


> Speaking for a friend&#8230; right?


Let's just say I don't have one, but I know where I could get one.

That is if I wanted one... which I don't.

If I wanted an electric motorcycle, I'd have bought one. I have an ebike. A stock ebike.
=sParty


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

Random Thought: Why doesn't someone make a bolt on bottom bracket adapter for E-bikes to convert them to a pedal only bike?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

You need to unplug it, and plug it in again.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Per the guidelines no talk of derestricting emtbs is allowed, even it is derestricting them into a multithousand dollar brick.


----------

